# Wow, what information!



## joeb (Aug 13, 2008)

I came upon this forum while researching an instrument I was unfamiliar with. I registered, but I did not get the chance to browse around much. Tonight I stumbled upon two excellent forums (one on the 6x9 vs. degree debate and the other on bench focusing). It's nice to see such a resource is out there and that there are other people who enjoy sharing their knowledge within the theatrical community. 
As a high school teacher, I strive to avoid the horror stories I have heard from fellow technicians, and I feel this site is a great sounding board and source of information. I also know at least one of my students is on here, and I wouldn't be surprised if there are a couple more out there. 

- just wanted to introduce myself (a little vaguely of course) and say how enjoyable I have found the forum so far


----------



## ishboo (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome joe! I hope you enjoy the place, it is a vast wealth of information!


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome, we've been waiting for you, joeb. Would you/could you lend some advice in this thread? http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...into-teaching-technical-theatre-new-post.html


----------



## Van (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome Aboard ! Always great to have more educators. It's alos nice to hear from new members that we're not all just wasting time and filling the internet with useless drivel. Well some of us anyway...


----------



## Spikesgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome on board, Joe! You're right that this is a great place for info. I have yet to think of something that someone else hasn't already thought of and answered.

Educators are important and it's great that you are willing to invest some of your free time into learning to avoid accidents and horror stories. Wish more teachers would do that! It would make us techs a little happier


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth! As everyone else has said, it's always good to have educators around, especially those who are also looking for new information themselves.

(...Wonder if any of my teachers are on here? :shock: )


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard! In the short time I've been here, I've found this site to be an excellent source of information, and a great place to discuss the issues that come up with my job. I hope it will be the same for you.


----------

